# the cadavell family



## cadavell (Nov 2, 2007)

jack (cavalier) millie, abbi, bailey and lucy (cockers) sky (border collie)


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice pic, we used to have a cocker


----------



## cadavell (Nov 2, 2007)

the cadavell puppies. golden litter a (born june 2006)
mixed litter b (born august 2007)
3 babies litter c (born oct 2007)


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

really nice pic! how on earth did you get them all to sit still??!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

fantastic picture

cute puppies two


----------



## cadavell (Nov 2, 2007)

it was differcult especially with 8.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning pic's especially the goldens all together


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just great picture bless them all


----------

